# HPA Christmas Special



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

* HPA Christmas Special *


*Check out our limited time offer Special Christmas Deals on all your favorite HPA products. Have your order in by 4 PM Monday, Dec 13th and get free shipping in Canada or the Continental US in time for Christmas! *




































*Seasons Greetings and Best Wishes,
The Team at HPA Motorsports *


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would be all over that Haldex controller if I was not a poor college student


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Is that haldex controler the equivalent of the "blue" one?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Is that haldex controler the equivalent of the "blue" one?


I think its the orange one. I know they stopped coloring them orange. Not sure if they did the same with the blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think its the orange one. I know they stopped coloring them orange. Not sure if they did the same with the blue.


We offer only our exclusive "orange" Competition controller - now a stealthy silver color for discretion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Is that haldex controler the equivalent of the "blue" one?


This is our gen 1 competition controller, it is equivalent to the orange controller we once sold. The only difference is the color itself. The functionality remains the same as it always has.

It is now sold in stealth gray to look more OE. It is outer appearance differs from on OE controller with our competition logo engraved in to the top side.

If you have any more questions please don't hesitate to ask. If you would like to order, you can call me directly at 604-598-8520 x103

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just making sure, but the Haldex switch is only for the Gen 2 controller, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Just making sure, but the Haldex switch is only for the Gen 2 controller, correct?


It is compatible with both the Gen2 and Gen4 controllers. Only the Gen1 is non-switchable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your orders, parts are flying off the shelves.

There is still time to get an order in for Christmas delivery whether you're treating yourself or a loved one!

Please call me to place an order while we still have stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*HPA Christmas Sale*

Just a reminder that today is your last chance to take advantage of *free shipping before Christmas! * Please call 604-598.8520 before 4pm PST to get your orders in! (You can still take advantage of the Special Holiday Pricing is until December 21st.)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It is compatible with both the Gen2 and Gen4 controllers. Only the Gen1 is non-switchable.


 :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

I just wanted to send out a big thank you to everyone that was able to take advantage of our great Christmas pricing!

All orders were shipped on Monday.

If you haven't ordered yet there's still time, our Christmas pricing is valid until the 22nd of December!

Thank you all again, have a safe and happy holiday! :grinsanta:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont see the holiday pricing reflected on the website???

also,
does the mk4 r32 triangulated interior stress bar work with the TT?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> i dont see the holiday pricing reflected on the website???
> 
> also,
> does the mk4 r32 triangulated interior stress bar work with the TT?


The holiday pricing not on the website, you need to call in to place your order to be eligible for the sale price.

The stress bar is only compatible with the MK4 R32.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just ordered a Haldex. Thanks so much Nik!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

omerkm1 said:


> Just ordered a Haldex. Thanks so much Nik!!


Its my pleasure Omer, you're going to love it! :grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Today is the last chance to take advantage of our 2010 Christmas Special Pricing!

Please call 604-598-8520 for any last minute deals on all your favorite HPA products. :grinsanta:


----------

